# [Indian NR] Anish Rajesh 6x6 2.09.86 single



## starcuber (Nov 3, 2015)

gj( I am not him)


scramble-Rw2 Dw Lw2 Dw B' L' B' Dw2 R2 L' Dw 3Uw R' 3Uw' Bw' B' Dw Lw2 B U R2 L2 3Rw' B2 U2 B' Rw U' Uw D2 L2 B D2 Dw Uw 3Rw' 3Uw2 Dw' R2 Fw Bw' 3Uw' Fw' Bw2 3Rw' Bw' U F' B' 3Rw' 3Uw2 Bw' Rw Uw2 F Fw2 Uw Fw F 3Uw2 3Fw2 D Bw' L2 U' 3Fw' 3Rw' L2 Dw Fw2 R D Rw 3Uw' Fw2 R2 Uw Bw2 Uw 3Rw


----------



## PJKCuber (Nov 9, 2015)

GJ How did you get so fast?


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 9, 2015)

Seems like a cool method...


----------



## LucidCuber (Nov 9, 2015)

I'm suprised the timer even started.


----------

